# Whos fishing this weekend and where?



## 444fish

We are lauching off Catawba early...This weekend we are going with "Burn Victim" monitoring ch79...it has to be better than maiden voyage last weekend.


----------



## tater140

There's a good chance I may be there this weekend as well. I would be interested in working with somebody both for safety and catching fish. I will let you know if we can put the trip together.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck to you all . Gonna be tough conditions for sure . Be safe and use extreme caution. 
Hope ya stick a giant .


----------



## Carpman

Good luck to you guys. You will most likely have to run around and look for clean water. The last good satellite image showed clean water around Kelleys and North Bass. That was about it. The rest looked like chocolate milk.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Hopefully we'll get a satellite image today.


----------



## Nauti cat

Yesterday island area was all muddy I wish all good luck and safe fishing as for me headdin south (S.C.)
Walt


----------



## Pistols Charters

wajski said:


> Yesterday island area was all muddy I wish all good luck and safe fishing as for me headdin south (S.C.)
> Walt


Me Daytona....Bike Week....give the water time to clean up and temps to warm up


----------



## island troller

Im giving it a try tomorrow with one realistic goal. Not to get skunked.


----------



## mt111

I may give it a go, eyedrifter on 79 willing to work with others and help out


----------



## island troller

Launching at 9 am from Mazurick.
Green Lund Channel 79
Island Troller
Give me a shout if anyone wants to share info. Got a feeling it will be tough fishing with only a few boats out.


----------



## Jim Stedke

We've got all 6 grandkids (both sets of 3 each) coming over so the dads can celebrate a birthday, and so they can see how long it takes to get grandpas goat. But at least we should get a satellite shot today.

Good luck to all out there tryin. My days comin.


----------



## Jim Stedke

The satellite image is up and if ain't pretty. No clean water in any of the normal areas I'd think of for starting.


----------



## island troller

If fishing for walleyes and you only catch one perch is that still considered a skunk day ? If so we got another skunk today.


----------



## mt111

Tough day for sure, found great marks, transition water, could not get them to bite. 
Going to give it shot again tomorrow .


----------



## island troller

Last 3 outings with a total of one walleye. Now it's getting personal. Going to regroup, Change area and try again tomorrow.


----------



## tater140

Just got off the lake. Fished green, south bass area, e can, niagara reef, crib, and between cawtaba and south. Not a bite. We tried vertical jigging and pulling bandits and p-10’s. Pretty much everythig west of cawtaba is muddy. the area between s. Bass and cawtaba had great marks and decent water. and the area between s. Bass and green was full of marks. I would guess your best bet for good water would be out of mazuriks and out towards Kellys.


----------



## KPI

island troller said:


> Last 3 outings with a total of one walleye. Now it's getting personal. Going to regroup, Change area and try again tomorrow.


I would be to upset and have to take a break for sure good luck guys who get out I will be traveling for work tomorrow


----------



## island troller

^^^^^ I tried all that area out of Mazurick and Kelleyes jigging and trolling. Some good marks and water but 0.


----------



## gotagetm

sure sounds like you guys had it tough today,hopefully it picks up for yas,i fished pike again here in ny this morning ,there biting pretty good no monsters but a 5 limit by 8am and threw alot back,cant wait to come that way later in month or early april


----------



## Seaturd

island troller said:


> Last 3 outings with a total of one walleye. Now it's getting personal. Going to regroup, Change area and try again tomorrow.


I started out last year with two consecutive skunks. Got six of possible eight the 3rd trip but I was questioning my ability until we got a couple in the boat.


----------



## island troller

I have fished march on Erie for 40 years. Considered myself as a big dog on Erie March fishing but it's knock me way down on big dog status this year.


----------



## mlkostur

island troller said:


> I have fished march on Erie for 40 years. Considered myself as a big dog on Erie March fishing but it's knock me way down on big dog status this year.


If you fish a lot, you are going to have some rough days and even rough trips strung together. So far since the ice left conditions haven't been the best. I remember having a rough trip once while trying to get some of my friends kids a bunch of eyes. The trip in my eyes went really slow and I was doubting myself. Some people on this forum encouraged me to trust what I know when I have a bad trip and not to doubt myself. I often have guests on the boat, so I always feel extra pressure. But, no matter how many limits in a row we get, or how many FO we get in one trip, it still is fishing... and you never know.


----------



## sady dog

Water temp ...........


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Michigan waters out of Sterling State Park has been crazy crazy good . Lots of big fish as well . 

Dwayne


----------



## Jim Stedke

You're still a big dog in my eyes, Al. You'll get even with them, when it straightens out.


----------



## tater140

34 degrees around islands and cleaner water. Dirtier water west around cans was a couple degrees warmer around 37.


----------



## ress

Isn't that too cold? I thought 42 - 45 was the temp to get fish to bite.


----------



## miked913

ress said:


> Isn't that too cold? I thought 42 - 45 was the temp to get fish to bite.


 How would ice fishing work then?


----------



## ress

Ice temps the fish just kind of laying around. Hole in the ice above them. Trolling and even jigging has some movement for them to chase after. More able to chase with a few more degrees to get them aggressive?


----------



## mlkostur

Hoping to hear some good news today, pretty nice out now. Someone has to find them somewhere.


----------



## Jim Stedke

ress, we've caught them trolling when there was skim ice 8 miles out in the lake, we've caught them fast and furious trolling in every month of the year in ice free years. I can flat guarantee you that it is NOT cold water. 

In my opinion it's the one two punch of dirty water combined with low pressure. When we get a few days of stable weather and the mud settles out, they'll recover quickly. And we'll all have a chance to get even with them.

Good luck


----------



## Shocker

I have to believe the bottom of lake doesn’t change more than 10 degrees all year that is five warmer than normal in the summer and five lower in the winter that’s why it’s very efficient to put a geothermal loop in the bottom of ponds bc the temperature stays about the same all year


----------



## miked913

This pic happened to show up on my phone this morning, it was 3/11/16 the first trip of the year 2 years ago. I looked back in my notes water was 38 degrees. We launched at Catawba heading to F can. Started trolling 3/4 mi nw of the ramp and never made it as far as F can with a 3 man limit, and my pb 32 1/4" 13.25lber than now resides in my man cave. It was pretty much as fast as you could set a line at 1.0 mph. Water was that slate gray color that day and fishing was awesome!


----------



## ress

Thanks for the response jim.


----------



## 444fish

Found clean water north side of Kelly's...finished with 3 and 2 pull backs


----------



## gotagetm

real nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## 444fish

How did everyone else do that went out?


----------



## shomethacrappies

miked913 said:


> This pic happened to show up on my phone this morning, it was 3/11/16 the first trip of the year 2 years ago. I looked back in my notes water was 38 degrees. We launched at Catawba heading to F can. Started trolling 3/4 mi nw of the ramp and never made it as far as F can with a 3 man limit, and my pb 32 1/4" 13.25lber than now resides in my man cave. It was pretty much as fast as you could set a line at 1.0 mph. Water was that slate gray color that day and fishing was awesome!
> View attachment 257342


I was just looking at those pic also that was a great day


----------



## GalionLex

444fish.... great pic / fish. Congrats


----------



## Jim Stedke

444fish said:


> Found clean water north side of Kelly's...finished with 3 and 2 pull backs
> View attachment 257356


Congrats, nice going. Good on you for getting out there when you knew it was going to be tuff.


----------



## EYE-CARUMBA

We pulled one fish and 3 pullbacks north of Kelley’s as well. Took our fish and the pullbacks transition from clean to dirty water on p10s 30/30 and 40/40. Also fished Marblehead with decent marks but no takers and drove around the cans and reefs looking for the sliver of fishable water the new satellite image showed and never found it. When the water cleans up f can is going to be nuts.


----------



## island troller

After multiple days of catching 0 to 1 fish each outing, finally got a morning limit of walleyes. 20/20 1 oz p10s. 1.1mph Roughly 3 to 4 miles nw of Catawba. Water was just slightly cleaner but still very dirty. A very small pocket of high fish that had good enough eyesight to see through the mud.


----------



## mlkostur

Awesome to hear! Thanks for the report. Looking at later this week


----------



## Jim Stedke

Congrats, thanks for the report and thanks for showing us that it really is going to get better.


----------



## 34181

You are still the big dog Al, nice job.


----------



## Ranger6

Launched at Catawba drove around for while looking for some cleaner water. Ended up in in the same area as Island Troller. We could only get one to go on unassisted P-10 at 1mph. We were running the same program as him, for the most part, but he had them going and we didn’t. Good job Island Troller and good talking with you on the radio today.


----------



## island troller

PDNaz said:


> You are still the big dog Al, nice job.


I think that was a typo. Old Dog may be more realistic. LOL


----------



## springer76

went out past c can...had decent marks all day..fished all over the water column ...tried different baits...played with speed...nothing....still a nice day to you out and try...back at it later in the week.


----------



## 444fish

We were running P-10's 30/30 and bandits 30/20 in 32 to 36 fow. Areas where we founfd lots of marks didnt produce...marks on North side of Kelly's were somewhat sparse but they were biting.


----------



## 444fish

Jim Stedke said:


> Congrats, nice going. Good on you for getting out there when you knew it was going to be tuff.


Thanks, we worked hard for 3 fish...but worth it in the end.


----------



## gotagetm

Would you guys mind telling me what p10s are? I know what the bandits are 
Thx , and looks like things picked up a little bit yesterday for Yas


----------



## mlkostur

Smithwick perfect 10
Shallow diving stick bait with rattle


----------



## gotagetm

Thx , appreciate it! Got to and some of them to my collection!


----------



## dfast

Ithink this vtime of the year you have to get your bait right in front of the fish !!


----------



## Erick Cyders

dfast said:


> Ithink this vtime of the year you have to get your bait right in front of the fish !!


help me out with 30/30 and 30/20 please and thank you


----------



## Jim Stedke

It means 30' then a weight, then 30 more' and then the board. If the weight is not defined you're best off to assume 2oz. Which is somewhat the standard. If it were 1oz I'd think they would say so.


----------



## mosquito walleye

miked913 said:


> This pic happened to show up on my phone this morning, it was 3/11/16 the first trip of the year 2 years ago. I looked back in my notes water was 38 degrees. We launched at Catawba heading to F can. Started trolling 3/4 mi nw of the ramp and never made it as far as F can with a 3 man limit, and my pb 32 1/4" 13.25lber than now resides in my man cave. It was pretty much as fast as you could set a line at 1.0 mph. Water was that slate gray color that day and fishing was awesome!
> View attachment 257342


Bud!!!!!


----------



## island troller

NW white capping winds a roaring across the lake right now with stronger NW winds the next two days. Should make this coming weekend a challenge again.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

thanks that's just what Todd said it would be today i was really wanting to put the stx in this weekend but oh well i guess it will stay in the barn another few days


----------



## Jim Stedke

The weather man is not our friend. But once it straightens out we may just get a nice April to work with. That would be a nice switch from last year.


----------



## 444fish

Dont matter! We will be out again this Sunday hungover if need be....but we will find fish!


----------



## island troller

444fish said:


> Dont matter! We will be out again this Sunday hungover if need be....but we will find fish!


I agree...Same here.


----------



## island troller

I plan to be out both Saturday and Sunday regardless of water clarity, Wife permitting.


----------



## Brahmabull71

We will be out both days also. Good luck and bring some salt for the ramps!

Brahmabull on ch.79


----------



## kisherfisher

island troller said:


> NW white capping winds a roaring across the lake right now with stronger NW winds the next two days. Should make this coming weekend a challenge again.


You guys can't catch a break with the North wind. Along with the same water temps, spring is crawling. Breaking ice everyday on our side at the ramps


----------



## Carpn

It's like mother nature just doesn't want us fishing . Had flip flop weather which messed up ice season , and now we got messy water conditions from these N blows .


----------



## Gern186

Its still winter. Things will balance out when the time is right. Last year we were fishing in T shirts in February and paid for it by not having many fishable days the entire month of April. Im thinking this year should pan out to be a good last week of March and a better April than last year. Mother nature always has a way of balancing things out.


----------



## rangerpig250

This weather SUCKS!! that is all


----------



## mlkostur

I am gone the last week of March, doesn't look like I will get out before April


----------



## Boathead

So we fish locally in the Alliance area, the walleye are in the Mahoning river, the hybrid stripers are banging everything at Walborn and we are catching fish below the 224 bridge left and right! I love the spring bite but the gal bite we had was even more AWESOME.


----------



## mosquito walleye

I will be out both Saturday and Sunday hopefully as well everyone. Tight lines to all that make it out. This cold front isn't putting any ice in the ramps/river, is it?? Don't want to get there and then there be tons of ice. It's a decent drive for me. Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## s.a.m

Carpn said:


> It's like mother nature just doesn't want us fishing . Had flip flop weather which messed up ice season , and now we got messy water conditions from these N blows .


mother nature is protecting her fish!


----------



## tcbridges

Carpman said:


> Good luck to you guys. You will most likely have to run around and look for clean water. The last good satellite image showed clean water around Kelleys and North Bass. That was about it. The rest looked like chocolate milk.


How do you get satellite images


----------



## Carpman

tcbridges said:


> How do you get satellite images


Here ya go bud! https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.php?region=e


----------



## icehuntR

staying close to home so I'll be trout fishing at the Roc - V - or G. Got me some OT to work then fish baby fish. Don't forget its new license time people! Who knows maybe I'll get an eye.


----------



## Spongebrain

Fishing Saturday and Sunday out of Catawba. Mostly jigging but Im sure I’ll pull some cranks too. Cold and muddy but get after it


----------



## 444fish

Looking like the western reefs might be the ticket with cleaner water...


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

444fish said:


> Looking like the western reefs might be the ticket with cleaner water...


Thinking MI waters are the ticket


----------



## 444fish

SHUT UP AND FISH said:


> Thinking MI waters are the ticket


Totally agree but its just too far of a run for us...seen some serious limits coming from breast bay area.


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

444fish said:


> Totally agree but its just too far of a run for us...seen some serious limits coming from breast bay area.


Going to give it a try, I will report what we find 
good luck and be safe -Water is very cold....


----------



## slashbait

Boathead said:


> So we fish locally in the Alliance area, the walleye are in the Mahoning river, the hybrid stripers are banging everything at Walborn and we are catching fish below the 224 bridge left and right! I love the spring bite but the gal bite we had was even more AWESOME.


Tell me about those stripers! Is walborn water level still way down? Any sugges


----------



## KaGee

slashbait said:


> Tell me about those stripers! Is walborn water level still way down? Any sugges


Let's not and say we did... This is Lake Erie Reports.


----------



## island troller

WOW ... I sure hope they are wrong on that Northeastern big blow next week. Better hit it hard this weekend just in case that forcast is right.


----------



## mosquito walleye

That Lake is going to be beautiful all weekend and then get torn up right away with a 40 MPH North wind gust. But I never usually get this lucky and have 2 perfect weekend days, so I won't complain.


----------



## tater140

Hope you do well out there this weekend. I cant make it out, but conditions should be better then last weekend. Since some of the mud should be settled out by now, do you think the big blow (if it comes) will be like starting over?


----------



## fishhogg

Well let's hope that this is it for the Noreasters. This really BLOWS!


----------



## island troller

tater140 said:


> Hope you do well out there this weekend. I cant make it out, but conditions should be better then last weekend. Since some of the mud should be settled out by now, do you think the big blow (if it comes) will be like starting over?


If we get the 3 day Northeastern that they are forcasting now for next week it may be a long start over for the spring season. We still have not recovered from the last big blow. All I can say is that I am really hoping that the forcast gets toned down once we get into next week. Better enjoy this weekend just in case.


----------



## gotagetm

I recently was told what p10's are , could anyone give me a few good colors? I was looking at them and there are enormous amount of different color options, thank you for any help


----------



## island troller

My three favorite stock colors are blue chrome, clown and blue chrome again.


----------



## fisherman 2

pay attention tues is first day of spring...old saying is whichever way the wind blows that day it will be the predominant wind for the summer...windsurf says NE hope it's wrong.


----------



## gotagetm

Thanks island troller


----------



## Jim Stedke

Jesh don't even say that NE and rippin is the forecast.


----------



## 444fish

So for everyone fishing this weekend and wants to team up on the water, message me your number and i will put together a group text...that should be easier than having to send multiple messages to multiple people. Fish on for all


----------



## Jim Stedke

I'm going Sunday 419-230-8314 thanks.


----------



## fool4fish

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm going Sunday 419-230-8314 thanks.





gotagetm said:


> I recently was told what p10's are , could anyone give me a few good colors? I was looking at them and there are enormous amount of different color options, thank you for any help


I like purple lady,lemon lime crush, and marvin Are best 3 for me sour grapes and clown deserves a mention too.


----------



## scraciun

Message sent with contact info planning on cans mid morning


----------



## gotagetm

Thx fool4fish


----------



## jmob

We will be out good luck to all. PM me for contact info.


----------



## crown330

Message sent. Good luck everyone


----------



## 252

Message sent. Both Sat and Sun. Thanks


----------



## threeten

Message sent. Let's hammer 'em


----------



## a.c shiner

Headed out of wild wings around 9 or so I’m thinking head west towards crane creek the sat looks like there is a few different shades of brown not to far out I’m thinking that should be a good start and one else wanna chime in


----------



## gotagetm

Good luck to all you guys headed out this weekend, stay safe 
I'm sitting ahole deep in snow wishing to get out in my boat ,and ice to iffy to go on for me


----------



## 444fish

Happy Hooker was our killer last weekend....Promise was second place.


----------



## russp

444fish said:


> So for everyone fishing this weekend and wants to team up on the water, message me your number and i will put together a group text...that should be easier than having to send multiple messages to multiple people. Fish on for all


937-6381089


----------



## 444fish

We are now full on the group text message foe the weekend. 16 boats and thats already enough to handle. Good luck all and hope there are big fat wet girls in all boxes! Thigh lines!


----------



## bigscott

444fish said:


> So for everyone fishing this weekend and wants to team up on the water, message me your number and i will put together a group text...that should be easier than having to send multiple messages to multiple people. Fish on for all


Our call name is Britton on 79 and cell is 16145846056


----------



## 444fish

bigscott said:


> Our call name is Britton on 79 and cell is 16145846056


will ad you in the morning. those who are fishing tomorrow dont need to here pbone dinging all night. Good luck to all.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck guys . I wish I could fish but I made plans just because I figured bnrxt weekend would be better , and the weekend after would be better yet ...litt li did I know . Lol


----------



## 2382581usmc

444fish said:


> Found clean water north side of Kelly's...finished with 3 and 2 pull backs
> View attachment 257356


water behind you looks perfect


----------



## sdkohio

Fished East of Kelley’s today. Finished with 5. The biggest was 29.5/9.5


----------



## gotagetm

Very nice! Weather don't look to bad


----------



## Spongebrain

Got 4 today lost 4 north of Kelleys. All jigging, never trolled. Getting after it again tomorrow. Good luck all.


----------



## britton1989

Spongebrain said:


> Got 4 today lost 4 north of Kelleys. All jigging, never trolled. Getting after it again tomorrow. Good luck all.


Hair jigs?


----------



## Spongebrain

1 on a Buckshot, 1 on Do-jigger, 1 on round lead head jig, 1 on hair jig. The missed fish were all on lead heads


----------



## Bluewalleye

What kind of water temp were you guys getting up there?


----------



## britton1989

Bluewalleye said:


> What kind of water temp were you guys getting up there?


I had 35.3 north of Kelley’s and 36.7 out by b can


----------



## mosquito walleye

we got a few this weekend, north of the dump out of Huron 90 back with a 2 oz weight at 1.3. This was the largest being just under 11 pounds.


----------



## 444fish

We did well out west on Sunday...hope the lake doesnt get to blown up this week.


----------



## gotagetm

Man i guess you did!!!
Congrats ,nice fish!!!


----------

